
Caddy 0.11 Will Have Telemetry - OberstKrueger
https://caddyserver.com/blog/caddy-0_11-telemetry.html
======
reacharavindh
So much fluff to say that the product is getting an opt-in telemetry. I wish
they come out and say it outright instead of all this diplomacy and fluff.

I stopped considering Caddy during the fiasco of stapling stuff to header if
you download pre-built binaries. Trust is hard to gain once lost, and non
straight talk like this will help no one.

It's a pity since it seems like a really good project yielding overall good by
making security convenient.

~~~
mholt
> I wish they come out and say it outright instead of all this diplomacy and
> fluff.

We did that last time -- with the "header fiasco" you remember -- and it
didn't go over well. This time, we're much more interested in having a
discussion before making a change like this.

> non straight talk like this will help no one.

This is the straightest talk I think we've ever had. What don't you like about
it, how long it is?

